# Looking for an Acoustic Guitar



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

So I've only ever played electric and if I ever picked up an acoustic it would just be basic cowboy chords to get by. Recently I've been getting into roots rock, Americana acoustic stuff. So I've been wanting to get into some finger picking and getting better at acoustic overall. So I'm looking to buy my first acoustic and as much as I would love a Martin D-18, J-45, hummingbird etc.. I'm not ready to drop that kind of cash on my first acoustic as I want to make sure I stick with it. I went to Long's tried out a bunch of guitars and kind of narrowed down that I would like a dreadnought, 1 3/4" nut spacing and my mind tells me solid construction but I've also read its not as big of a deal as one would think, would prefer onboard electronics to save me having to spend additional money after unless its a banging deal. 

I'm mainly looking in the used market so I can get a better bang for my buck. My budget right now is about $1200 and the main guitar I'm looking at is the Martin D12E which if I find used should fall within my budget. What else should I be looking at? I've heard fantastic things about Eastman's but no one seems to have stock so trying one out will be almost impossible, Same goes with Blueridge. Seagull's get raving reviews but I cant get past the headstock so they are out, Id also throw Takamine kind of in this category but I could get past theirs I just find them kind of funny looking. Normans, Art & Lutherie seem to get decent reviews but in trying them I found I could pick up the same model at the store like one and not be a fan of the other which means going used is a bit more of a risk. 

I played a couple Taylors as well really liked the way they played but I felt more comfortable finger picking on the Martins with the wider nut, I'm unsure if this is something I could get use to or if I should just get what feels good now being the wider nut. I'm also aware that the more expensive Taylors have a wider spacing but they are out of my budget for right now.

So is their anything else I should be looking at?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Here is a fine taylor GA4 with electronics near you...it has the wider nut and is excellent value









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Taylor Academy 12 or Martin X Series 000-2XE are both under $1200 new. Smaller bodies and electronics.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Taylor Academy 12 or Martin X Series 000-2XE are both under $1200 new. Smaller bodies and electronics.


Yes the X2E is under 800 brand new(779$ cosmo, the arts and L&M) and is a good performer


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Alan Small said:


> Here is a fine taylor GA4 with electronics near you...it has the wider nut and is excellent value
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been eyeing that one I would just need to save a bit more or wait for him to drop his price lol


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

a couple more new martins near you with parameters you desire

"Martin GPC-X2E - in sitka spruce - HPL rosewood pattern - with electronics - with case: Nantel Musique" https://www.nantelmusique.ca/produi...motif-palissandre-avec-electronics-avec-etui/

"Martin D-10E-02 SN 2567144 – Lauzon Music" Martin D-10E-02 SN 2567144 – Lauzon Music


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

At $1200, you may be able to find a Larrivee, maybe (relatively easy before COVID). Worth doing some digging as they are exceptional guitars. For your first acoustic I would strongly recommend not buying anything you have not played.

Good luck and welcome to the real guitar addiction 😉


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Alan Small said:


> a couple more new martins near you with parameters you desire
> 
> "Martin GPC-X2E - in sitka spruce - HPL rosewood pattern - with electronics - with case: Nantel Musique" Martin GPC-X2E - en épicéa de sitka - HPL motif palissandre - avec électronics - avec étui
> 
> "Martin D-10E-02 SN 2567144 – Lauzon Music" Martin D-10E-02 SN 2567144 – Lauzon Music


Yeah I played the D-10E which made me want to look for the D-12E (which is gloss) used, what's hard for me is every time you try to look up a guitar and hit the forums they always try to get people to go up a rung of quality. If you look at a $300 guitar people will tell you to save and spend $600, looking at a $1000 guitar save more and buy a $1,600 guitar and so on. In electrics I have drawn my own conclusions on what a great price point is, but in the acoustic world that seems to be blurred and its always save for a j45 you wont regret it as nothing sounds like a j45.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

There's an L-03 Larrivee in Burlington Kijiji for 1350. Most Larrivees will have the 1 3/4 nut. That would be a great but.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

nbs2005 said:


> At $1200, you may be able to find a Larrivee, maybe (relatively easy before COVID). Worth doing some digging as they are exceptional guitars. For your first acoustic I would strongly recommend not buying anything you have not played.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the real guitar addiction 😉


I looked at a couple Larrivee but people are still asking 80-90% of retail for a used guitar. I played one of their dreadnoughts at longs not sure what model but was around $2,400 and it was really nice just really boomy and played really smooth. The idea was to play a bunch of peoples suggestions and really see what I liked so if I go used i at least have other benchmarks to gauge whether it will work or not.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I just went through this and finally just decided to buy the one I liked the feel and sound of the most, to hell with laminated this or that, what I could "almost get" etc. I figured if I bought a quality guitar I could almost certainly unload it if I decided to move on in the future. I ended up with the Taylor Academy 12.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

nbs2005 said:


> There's an L-03 Larrivee in Burlington Kijiji for 1350. Most Larrivees will have the 1 3/4 nut. That would be a great but.


I feel Ottawa usually has all the good deals except when I want an acoustic, in New Market a Martin DSR2 for $600, a D13E for $1,200, Aurora another road series for $950. There is a 2003 Taylor 214 in Ottawa for $600 but the girl said it has two small cracks where the repair was estimated at $90 but the fact it has cracks makes me weary 



BlueRocker said:


> I just went through this and finally just decided to buy the one I liked the feel and sound of the most, to hell with laminated this or that, what I could "almost get" etc. I figured if I bought a quality guitar I could almost certainly unload it if I decided to move on in the future. I ended up with the Taylor Academy 12.


I want to feel this way I just know so little about acoustics and know that essentially what you see/hear is what you get and modding them like I would a Tele or a Strat is out of the questions. Also know nothing about their pickups and what good and what's not


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I recently got my first flat-top in years. I went to Kijiji and set up watches on "000" and "00" and "parlour." After a month or so, this showed up: NGD -- Sigma 000 M15. Right price, very nice playing and sounding fingerpicking guitar.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Doug Gifford said:


> I recently got my first flat-top in years. I went to Kijiji and set up watches on "000" and "00" and "parlour." After a month or so, this showed up: NGD -- Sigma 000 M15. Right price, very nice playing and sounding fingerpicking guitar.


Setting up watches may stop me from checking Kijiji numerous times a day ha


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Very untraditional, but check out the NEXG by Enya-Music. It's twice as loud as a typical acoustic (if you turn up the volume... has one bass and two treble speakers), can plug in for direct recording, has four different acoustic sounds (bold, clear, etc.), and several other features. Playability is very good... nice action and smooth edges on the fretboard. And it's all fiber composite. I got one a month or so ago and never play my Vai acoustic any longer. $799 US









NEXG® Black


The Enya NEXG is the world's first smart audio guitar, combining a Bluetooth speaker, preamp, sound card, and onboard effects into a single instrument. A built-in tuner, vocal remover button, and a detachable outer frame round out this innovative guitar.




www.enya-music.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Brian Johnston said:


> Very untraditional, but check out the NEXG by Enya-Music. It's twice as loud as a typical acoustic (if you turn up the volume... has one bass and two treble speakers), can plug in for direct recording, has four different acoustic sounds (bold, clear, etc.), and several other features. Playability is very good... nice action and smooth edges on the fretboard. And it's all fiber composite. I got one a month or so ago and never play my Vai acoustic any longer. $799 US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things are great, but the flux capacitor supply chain is restricted so make sure you get a spare.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Did you try any Yamaha's?









Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar


Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar




www.long-mcquade.com













Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Mahogany


Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Mahogany




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sigma. They are sort of a Martin copy and used to be owned by Martin. I have their DR28V cost me $650 new and I added two pickups. It plays well and sounds good. I use it when I’m playing in front of the liquor store rebuking sin on a Friday night.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd seriously be looking at Eastman's in that price range...they are impressive guitars.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

jfk911 said:


> Recently I've been getting into roots rock, Americana acoustic stuff. So I've been wanting to get into some finger picking and getting better at acoustic overall.


I'm a fingerpicker exclusively (including on electric) and my own experience is that a small-body guitar is more rewarding for fingerpicking than a big guitar like a dreadnaught. They're more responsive to a light touch. A dreadnaught is dandy for strumming and flat-picking and they'll take that extra energy and make it loud. But for fingerpicking your maximum energy input is smaller and that's where a small body guitar shines: in amplifying the nuances of a light touch. A big fat-assed guitar will also put your picking hand further away from its usual position on an electric than something smaller and thinner.

My opinion.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jfk911 said:


> Setting up watches may stop me from checking Kijiji numerous times a day ha


It won't, believe me.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> It won't, believe me.


I need to tell myself that it will help lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jfk911 said:


> I need to tell myself that it will help lol


Sorry, sometimes i don't know the right moments to offer false hope.

It will *totally* curb the addiction of checking for a deal ever 20 min, promise. Alerts are the best!


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Did you try any Yamaha's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have played a couple, for Yamaha I really need to get over the mental stigma in my own mind as my Mom has an old Yamaha made in Taiwan and the thing is complete junk. I played one last week and I guess its neck just felt very familiar to me but not in a good way. I am completely open to trying more of them out though. 



Wardo said:


> Sigma. They are sort of a Martin copy and used to be owned by Martin. I have their DR28V cost me $650 new and I added two pickups. It plays well and sounds good. I use it when I’m playing in front of the liquor store rebuking sin on a Friday night.


I was looking into them and I thought they were a Martin Sub brand so I kind of figured if I'm in entry level Martin price range why go to their sub brand and I might as well just stick with Martin. Maybe if I did a bit more digging I would of realized they were a separate entity, I'm sure the one I was looking at said Sigma by Martin though so it was probably an older model.



b-nads said:


> I'd seriously be looking at Eastman's in that price range...they are impressive guitars.


I really want to find one to play, seems a bit difficult but I think I found a local store that carries them so Ill go take a look



Doug Gifford said:


> I'm a fingerpicker exclusively (including on electric) and my own experience is that a small-body guitar is more rewarding for fingerpicking than a big guitar like a dreadnaught. They're more responsive to a light touch. A dreadnaught is dandy for strumming and flat-picking and they'll take that extra energy and make it loud. But for fingerpicking your maximum energy input is smaller and that's where a small body guitar shines: in amplifying the nuances of a light touch. A big fat-assed guitar will also put your picking hand further away from its usual position on an electric than something smaller and thinner.
> 
> My opinion.


I have heard this however since I'm just getting into acoustic I may realize I like flat picking more than finger picking. So then a better question would be what body style is the most versatile 000, GA, Orchestra, dread? As really I'm just starting my acoustic journey and I'm not really sure of how it will all play out.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Try renting one?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Those things are great, but the flux capacitor supply chain is restricted so make sure you get a spare.


No idea, but so long as you're familiar with the tech, experienced issues with this product and/or worked with the company, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Try renting one?


Dumb question since I've never rented but will longs rent out anything to you or only certain products?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

jfk911 said:


> Dumb question since I've never rented but will longs rent out anything to you or only certain products?


I think pretty much anything used, and quite a lot of midrange gear. Best to inquire.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

jfk911 said:


> Yeah I've been eyeing that one I would just need to save a bit more or wait for him to drop his price lol


Just make him an offer; you never know!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jfk911 said:


> ... Recently I've been getting into roots rock, Americana acoustic stuff.
> 
> ... what body style is the most versatile 000, GA, Orchestra, dread? As really I'm just starting my acoustic journey and I'm not really sure of how it will all play out.


I would say a dred is the most versatile.

Roots rock, Americana acoustic stuff is dred territory.

Go to some music stores and start bangin on their guitars until you find something you like.

Lots of people have used dreds for flat picking, finger picking and even bottle neck.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wardo said:


> I would say a dred is the most versatile.


Definitely


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of good advice here already. Every week I sit across the room from lots of guitars that meet your criteria. The ones that sound good and don't come in for repairs are made by Godin, Taylor, Yamaha, Sigma, any of the carbon fibre brands, and any of the more expensive brands. 

Shop used and you'll get better bang for the buck.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Haven't seen it mentioned on this forum but for a few years either side of 2016 Martin were having problems with the binding lifting because (from what I read) the glue was causing the binding to shrink. Noise was made by Martin about this being a humidity issue but that was a crock. They are not too happy about doing warranty repairs for this defect.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of good suggestions. I would add that if you can find a Showcase model by Simon & Patrick you won't be disappointed. It's been discontinued now but it was their top-of-the-line model for years and was the best kept secret in acoustic guitars.


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

I’ve had some pretty crazy acoustics modern and vintage (pre-war 000 Martin, banner j45 Gibson, 714ce/814ce/912 Taylors pre-2017, 514 with V brace, etc). Sold/traded them all away but one (partly cuz I was always scared to keep them due to humidity control / maintenance, and I got them all in the first place through trades except the 714 and 514, which I bought new)… I ended up keeping a Taylor GS Mini (mahogany). 

I don’t know how Taylor did it… maybe it’s because of the arched back but man… that thing is the BEST bang for your buck ever. I bought one for my dad as well and it’s all he plays. I tried maybe a dozen of them (even the Koa one), but it’s the Mahogany one that did it for me. $600 CAD gets you a used mint one last I checked (about 1/25th the price of the pre-war martin but tone and feel wise, dare I say, it’s all there… don’t hang me for it haha)









Taylor Guitars - GS Mini with Mahogany Top


Taylor Guitars - GS Mini with Mahogany Top




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’ll chime in with my two cents,

As someone mentioned, maybe try renting one from LM.

Godin, Seagull and Norman, and even Yamaha make really nice guitars that are reasonable in terms of price.

I offer those as a suggestion, because if you jump into high end guitars in my used market (Ottawa) you’d probably be sitting on it a while trying to get most of your money back. On the flip side, occasionally you do see Martins and Taylor’s pop up here now and then at a price, that you wouldn’t lose much on if you decided to sell it.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I would recomment Taylor Academy series.
I am surprised you say Martin had a wider neck : both fingerstyle acoustics are 1,75 in. nut width. This is standard at Taylor, while some Martins may be narrower.

Did you look toward old Guild ?
Seagull Performer (Godin) are under 1k$ brand new : I love mine ?
Yamaha LL-16 (or LS-16) is also worth a try.

The question mark with Eastman is we do not know how they would age : My basic AC122ce bought four years ago already show a small bump at neck joint...


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Alan Small said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


I've seen that one before I'll look into it a bit more, i usually avoid the 70s Japanese companies as researching them can be a pain and information can be scarce.



mawmow said:


> I would recomment Taylor Academy series.
> I am surprised you say Martin had a wider neck : both fingerstyle acoustics are 1,75 in. nut width. This is standard at Taylor, while some Martins may be narrower.
> 
> Did you look toward old Guild ?
> ...


3 series and above for Taylor have the 1 3/4" nut and 1 & 2 series have a 1 11/16" nut. The D12E and D13E from Martin which I was looking at were 1 3/4" . Yes I agree Eastman is a wild card but quite intriguing


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

jfk911 said:


> 3 series and above for Taylor have the 1 3/4" nut and 1 & 2 series have a 1 11/16" nut. The D12E and D13E from Martin which I was looking at were 1 3/4" . Yes I agree Eastman is a wild card but quite intriguing


Ah ! I never actually looked at Taylor under 300 series, and no expert in Martins : Thanks for the info.
My basic Spruce/Cocobolo Eastman sounds great though.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Today : Seagull Performer, Gibson L-OO and H&D Crossroads.
Found the black truss rod tool loose in the dark tools compartement of its Crossroads OHSC !
Gave a little neck relief, and it helped, but I guess I will need expert help.
Anyway, each these three acoustics have their own character !


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

A lot of folks like Eastmans, I find them expensive for what they are but I'm clearly in the minority here. The Acoustic Room in Hamilton is having their we're moving sale. Might be worth contacting Mark.


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

Two months ago I bought an Eastman E1SS-LTD from the 12th fret. I was surprised to find this guitar available for sale because they were released in 2019. I have found this guitar to be mind-blowingly great, It is a J45 copy. Adirondack top, sapele b&s, ebony fretboard and bridge, bone nut and saddle. I have some other way more expensive acoustics, but I haven't been able to stop playing this Eastman since I got it. Last week I borrowed a Gibson J15 for the weekend, and found that I liked the Eastman better: louder, better string separation, better sustain, and more nicely finished. I believe the 12th fret still has another E1SS for sale. At $899 I can't think of a better deal. When I bought mine I had a K&K installed for and extra $150.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

Come over and play my GS4 man


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Martin D12E $1300 new.

*Martin D-12E Acoustic-electric Guitar Features:*

Solid Sitka spruce top, solid sapele back and sides; gloss finish
Sitka spruce X bracing, non-scalloped
Style 28 Multi-Stripe rosette
Black binding and pickguard
Select hardwood neck, Performing Artist with High Performance Taper, hand-rubbed finish
Richlite fingerboard, 16-inch radius, 20 frets, dot inlays
Richlite bridge, 2.15625-inch string spacing
Compensated white Tusq saddle; plastic bridge pins
Fishman MX-T electronics
25.4-inch scale length; 1.75-inch Corian nut
Enclosed gear tuners; dual-action truss rod, neck heel access
Guild D140CE $900 new. (Solid top, back and sides)

*Body Shape:*Dreadnought
*Left-/Right-handed:*Right-handed
*Color:*Antique Burst
*Finish:*Gloss Polyurethane
*Top Wood:*Sitka Spruce
*Back & Sides Wood:*African Mahogany
*Body Bracing:*Spruce Scalloped X-bracing
*Binding:*Ivory ABS
*Neck Wood:*African Mahogany
*Neck Shape:*Slim C
*Radius:*16"
*Fingerboard Material:*Rosewood
*Fingerboard Inlay:*Mother-of-Pearl Dots
*Number of Frets:*20, Medium High
*Scale Length:*25.5"
*Tuning Machines:*Guild Vintage Open Gear
*Bridge Material:*Rosewood
*Nut/Saddle Material:*Bone/Bone
*Nut Width:*1.75"
*Electronics:*Guild/Fishman Sonitone GT-1
*Strings:*D'Addario, .012-.053
*Case Included:*Gig Bag
Better specs - better wood - great build quality - less money.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

@BEACHBUM thanks for that I will add that to the list and try to find one


----------

